# G4003g Relay Dead



## RHayes (Oct 2, 2016)

I always unplug my lathe when not in use.  Lathe worked fine a couple of days ago, but  wouldn't power up this morning,  Strong smell of bunt electrical component upon opening of cover and the main relay tripped and won't reset as if it is no good, not an existing short in the system. There is 240 to the relay but nothing beyond that (also no work light) so I'm pretty sure it is NG.  Any insight as to why it would go upon plug in?  Main power button was pushed in, every thing properly shut down.  

I wall call Tech support Monday morning and don't expect any problems.  Just curious if anyone has had the problem.


----------



## TomS (Oct 2, 2016)

I had the same thing happen on my Enco lathe last Friday.  Not exactly the same as yours but similar in nature.  Because of the age of my machine I have to believe the failure was due to it wearing out (built in 1989).  How old is your lathe?  

I'm looking at a complete rewire of my electrical panel because a like kind replacement is no longer available  Good luck with your repair.

Tom S.


----------



## RHayes (Oct 2, 2016)

Tom, i got mine earlier this summer.  The relay  I think is bad on the Grizzly wiring diagram is labeled FR-1.  I knew when the back was opened the FR meant fried.


----------



## TomS (Oct 2, 2016)

RHayes said:


> Tom, i got mine earlier this summer.  The relay  I think is bad on the Grizzly wiring diagram is labeled FR-1.  I knew when the back was opened the FR meant fried.



Still under warranty then.  Good for you.  Wish mine was that simple.

Tom S.


----------



## RHayes (Oct 3, 2016)

After speaking to the tech and doing some voltage tests, it turned out to be a transformer.  That makes sense as it smelled so bad. Should have a replacement in 3-5 days.


----------



## rgray (Oct 3, 2016)

I believe the light runs off the transformer so that makes perfect sense.
New stuff is LED I've heard but my 2011 was 24 volt for the light.


----------



## RHayes (Oct 4, 2016)

I think it is still supposed to be 24 volt. I have it written down somewhere as per tech support.   The other output is 110 volt but it my case, no output what ever.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 4, 2016)

there is not much that stinks like a burned transformer


----------



## mksj (Oct 4, 2016)

The work light is 24VAC (transformer taps 30 & 31), the control system and front panel indicator light is 110VAC (transformer taps 32 & 33). Tech. probably had you check the output voltages of both taps. Contactor/relays usually the coil fails, the transformer probably shorted, and that is what you smelled.


----------



## RHayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Received the transformer yesterday, installed it and back up and running.  I'm glad I left about a foot of clearance between the electrical box and the wall.  Any closer and I would have been moving the lathe out to work on it.


----------

